# DEEP DROP room for 3



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

I have three guys wanting to go in the next day or so for some deep dropping and jack fishing on a shared expense charter. This is a GREAT opportunity to go on a killer trip without having to charter the whole boat. I WILL put you on the fish, please help me make this happen. You can call me at the number below.
THANK YOU!


----------



## capcoe (Aug 12, 2009)

*Deep Drop Trip*

When exactly and how much will it cost. I am currently boatless and would like to make a few trips this summer. Was going on my first deep drop trip when I blew my power head last Feb. Will not be able to get motor rebuilt until next fall. I may have another fisherman as well.


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Jump on this guys! My prob has been finding enough folks to go and he has boat half full already. He will put you on fish too. We fish some of the same stuff and he's been haulin them in lately.


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

Lickety-Split said:


> Jump on this guys! My prob has been finding enough folks to go and he has boat half full already. He will put you on fish too. We fish some of the same stuff and he's been haulin them in lately.


Thanks Brandon!!! We are trying to make this happen Wednesday, cost will be between $300-$330 per person. It will definitely be worth it!


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

Trip is full, thank you!!


----------

